# When do I Retire my breeding rabbits?



## MiniRexGirl

Hi, 
I just got started breeding Mini Rex rabbits and purchased my first buck a while ago along with two younger does. I then bred him with one of my new does plus one of my older does who is 3 years (and has never been bred). I was planning on this to be the 3 year old's first and only litter and retire her at age 4. However I have another 3 year old doe that I was also going to breed (her first and last) but due to a infection on her vulva I have decided not to. So, I am wondering what a good retire age is for the Mini Rex. Is 4 right or can they go longer? And will the fact that these two have never been bred before be a factor in when they should retire? I think my main question then is when should you retire a doe that has been bred many times (probably once a year) and when should you retire an older doe that has only been bred a few times? Also when should a breeding buck be retired?


----------



## PattySh

I find they stop conceiving or have just a couple big kits. As long as they are healthy , in good condition, breeding, conceiving  and having normal size kits that grow well, I say not time to retire yet. Might be time to consider keeping replacements tho if you want to keep breeding and haven't.Sometimes there is no warning when they stop conceiving.


----------



## MiniRexGirl

So, does it not matter when you start them? So say if my 3 year old has a nice litter of regular sized kits then she should be fine to continue breeding?


----------



## terri9630

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I just got started breeding Mini Rex rabbits and purchased my first buck a while ago along with two younger does. I then bred him with one of my new does plus one of my older does who is 3 years (and has never been bred). I was planning on this to be the 3 year old's first and only litter and retire her at age 4. However I have another 3 year old doe that I was also going to breed (her first and last) but due to a infection on her vulva I have decided not to. So, I am wondering what a good retire age is for the Mini Rex. Is 4 right or can they go longer? And will the fact that these two have never been bred before be a factor in when they should retire? I think my main question then is when should you retire a doe that has been bred many times (probably once a year) and when should you retire an older doe that has only been bred a few times? Also when should a breeding buck be retired?


Once a year isn't breeding "many times".  Does can breed every two weeks in the wild and heavy breeders will have their does on a 4/6 wk schedule.  That will wear a doe out quick.   I've read and been told that breeding a doe once or twice a year will cause breeding problems.


----------



## MiniRexGirl

Oh, I didn't know that. I have been told (by a friend and mentor) that spring is the best time for rabbit breeding. And since spring is only 2-3 months long (where I live that is) and rabbit gestation is around a month, that really only leaves time for 1, maybe 2, breedings.


----------



## terri9630

MiniRexGirl said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't know that. I have been told (by a friend and mentor) that spring is the best time for rabbit breeding. And since spring is only 2-3 months long (where I live that is) and rabbit gestation is around a month, that really only leaves time for 1, maybe 2, breedings.


Most of the people I know breed for meat and only leave the does "open" during the summer when it is almost to hot to breathe.  They breed the rest of the year when the does kits are 4wks old.


----------



## PattySh

I know that with the NZ's they tend to get fat if not kept bred.  Californians not so much of a problem.I don't breed my does as close as most people do meat rabbits and mine did get some of the winter off due to the cold. I think it's more important to breed a doe before a year old than how late you can breed her. I've been told that they will develop fat around the ovaries if not bred young. Not sure if that is true. I think they stop on their own by not conceiving. It may also be different by breed. Am sure many people breed show rabbits or pet rabbits only occasionally.I have rebred the  older doe that didn't conceive after the winter break, she is due in a little less than a month. Not sure if she is "done" or not.


----------



## Mitransplant

Just got these three cuties yesterday and they are two months old. Told I could breed them when they are 6 months old. Forgot to ask the breeder how often they can be breed but according to this you only breed them a couple of times a year? Is this right?  I was lead to believe that every little while ALL year long you could breed rabbits. I am trying to come up names for the three but haven't settled on anything yet. Guess I will wait to see what kind of personality they have.  Thanks for letting me share.  Deb


----------



## terri9630

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/thumbs/3514_000_0783.jpg[/url]
> 
> Just got these three cuties yesterday and they are two months old. Told I could breed them when they are 6 months old. Forgot to ask the breeder how often they can be breed but according to this you only breed them a couple of times a year? Is this right?  I was lead to believe that every little while ALL year long you could breed rabbits. I am trying to come up names for the three but haven't settled on anything yet. Guess I will wait to see what kind of personality they have.  Thanks for letting me share.  Deb


You CAN breed right after they deliver.  We don't.  We breed to have litters about every 12 weeks.  Thats about how long it takes us to eat what we have and have more ready to go into the freezer.  We generally go through about 50 chickens and 50 rabbits a year with our family of 4 so that is what we aim for with a few to sell to the neighbours.


----------



## Mitransplant

Thanks for the reply of information. I was beginning to think there was nobody out there. I was also told to breed both the girls at the same time, that way if one has a bigger litter and the other one has a small litter I can faster out a few from the bigger one so that EVERYONE gets to eat. Appreciate the answer. THANKS.


----------



## terri9630

No problem.  We usually alternate which doe we breed, we only have 2 right now.  We have had litters between 5 and 11 and the does had no problem with the larger litters.


----------

